# Pic Whore All Your Mods



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

In the best interest of pic whoring, we'll define a mod as anything not stock as delivered on YOUR car. Post one picture of each of your mods. Let the whoring begin!!!
Matte Aluminum Mirror Caps









BBS CH








Milltek Catback. vroom vroom








25th Anniversary Lizard








This one's a stretch--> License plate frame








Front Plate Delete








Another stretch--> Swapped S-Line vent covers for premium vent covers


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Pic Whore All Your Mods (yam)*

Ill play. only because of my short list.








14% tint all around
















12 inch alpine R series subwoofer








1000 watt alpine amp

this ones a stretch
traded my 








for somebody who moved to calis delete.








oh and dension/ICE ipod hook up but no use taking a picture of


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Pic Whore All Your Mods (yam)*

i'm too lazy to post individual pics

























_Modified by whizbang18T at 2:39 PM 10/18/2008_


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Pic Whore All Your Mods (elevine17)*









That is awesome, how did you do that? 
How does it sound?


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Pic Whore All Your Mods (3lfk1ng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3lfk1ng* »_
That is awesome, how did you do that? 
How does it sound?

It sounds so good. I like how clean it is hitting but still hits real hard. I had a shop down in salt lake city install it for me. They cut out the space, disconnected the factory sub, ran the factory sub's power to the stock speakers. and made a custom fiberglass box according to the factory recommendations, not exactly the same shape as the factory recommends, but the same volume.Then covered the box with some matching carpet
it should only run you about $300 for a really nice install. I love having the trunk space and the sub and still being able to access the spare.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Pic Whore All Your Mods (elevine17)*

You need to extend the tips on that miiltek. That is before they had the adjustable tips and sold it as the same one as the GTI for the A3.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Pic Whore All Your Mods (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_You need to extend the tips on that miiltek. That is before they had the adjustable tips and sold it as the same one as the GTI for the A3.

They are adjustable tips. This catback is for the 3.2Q.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

S3 Front...








BBS RGR Diamond Black + Koni FSD/Euro Spring...








Matte Mirror Housing...








Votex Side Skirts...








My other wheels...








My other wheels...








My old other wheels...








Some Copy-Cat








A mod that I almost did...



















_Modified by eltonsi at 6:33 PM 11-27-2008_


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re:*

bump. lets get some more going here


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (elevine17)*

I'm too lazy to contribute to this thread


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_I'm too lazy to contribute to this thread

exactly why I have a buid up. that and keeping less clutter on the boards. Easier to find all my info and keep track of stuff.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_
exactly why I have a buid up. that and keeping less clutter on the boards. Easier to find all my info and keep track of stuff.

A good idea.
But the "clutter on the boards" ship has sailed dude.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

meh, im doin my part. think i've only started like 5-6 threads total.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

My turn again:
In dash concealed V1 remote display (see the L?)








Modshack VTDA








Painted Calipers and Audi stickers








Brass caliper bushings








TT Dead pedal / GTI Brake & Accelerator Pedal








Neuspeed Torque Arm Insert








Montblanc Roof Rack, Thule Bike and snowboard attachments








Opened fog grill and stainless mesh insert








To be continued...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Yam, how do you like them caliper bushings? i remember when you first installed them...just didn't know if it was worth it or not.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Yam, how do you like them caliper bushings? i remember when you first installed them...just didn't know if it was worth it or not.

Ditto. I wonder how the dealership would squabble at them when they're changing the pads. I'd hate to waste the scheduled maintenance over these.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_
Ditto. I wonder how the dealership would squabble at them when they're changing the pads. I'd hate to waste the scheduled maintenance over these.

I wouldn't bother with this mod. Pedal feel was firmer after installation, but I also replaced the year old brake fluid at the same time. I also have stainless lines on the front. To be honest, the brakes still feel like mush. I haven't tried new pads, but will likely go BBK whenever I need new pads.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Pic Whore All Your Mods (yam)*


----------



## Ernieboy (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Pic Whore All Your Mods (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_









That stearing wheel is the sexiest ever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

what is that wheel off of ? is it a TT wheel


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

one for the cause:


----------



## Ernieboy (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (cleanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cleanA3* »_what is that wheel off of ? is it a TT wheel 

S3 A3 bro


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (Ernieboy)*

Very little to show as yet, but for all it's worth here are my winter beaters and some accent LED's I just got...
















I think my next project is going to be some projector lights, black out those side markers and than some S3 LED tail lights. Definitely need to upgrade my sub too. Love your setup there elevine...


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Pic Whore All Your Mods (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_
This one's a stretch--> License plate frame









 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Wish they made one for Euro plates. GO BEARS!!


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Pic Whore All Your Mods (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_ 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Wish they made one for Euro plates. GO BEARS!!

Blast from the past. I'm still rocking the matte mirrors from your group buy. Did you graduate, and where your pics?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Pic Whore All Your Mods (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_
Blast from the past. I'm still rocking the matte mirrors from your group buy. Did you graduate, and where your pics?

I graduated in May right when the economy started sucking so I decided to move back to Turkey. I still miss my Cali days and hope to come back in 2 years. 
I switched my Hagus mirrors for the real S3 ones and here are some pics:
My mods are listed in my sig.








































Currently car is almost all stock. I'll trade it in soon or re-mod for some bling this time


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Pic Whore All Your Mods (a3-b-RS)*

more pictures of the custom quad exhaust/rear s-line valence please!


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

ar brs damn son havent seen u for a while


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

i wasnt on the forums much, i fell in the evil hands of corporate world. work for more than 60 hours a week and cant access fourtitude from work.
tp, post more pics of your cf trim here. and i want some of that fabric vinyl. where would i get it in europe?
i'll take pics of the custom rear bumper work when i wash the car which is prob. in 10 days


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

check the other thread for the cf trim pics.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4099844
i put all pics on 1st post. if u want more pics i can take later

you can talk to the dood abuot shippng it to europe. you only need 1 yard of it.


----------



## fs454 (May 13, 2008)

Woah. A3 b RS, can you get some more pictures of your car? 
I've wanted to seethe oettinger grille and RS4 rims combo on a black A3 for the longest time. I've wanted to do something similar but can never find a good idea of what that grill looks like on the black A3.
Looks sick!


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

oh i justy realized you have parking aid also,c a u take closer pics?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

sure i'll take pics of the car and post here
the car looks nothing like this now thou. it s back to stock height, hit a dead dog so cupra lip is gone, somebody stole my audi rings


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_sure i'll take pics of the car and post here
the car looks nothing like this now thou. it s back to stock height, *hit a dead dog* so cupra lip is gone, *somebody stole my audi rings*










Sucks Brah!


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Sucks Brah!

damn right it sucked, i had to pull out 5-6 pieces of bloody fur under the car. my car smelled like rotten meat for a couple of days.















i think it was one of these


----------



## HappyBlumpkin (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

I have seen ponies smaller than that!









for mods, replaced the s-line gray grill with gloss black non-s-line grill, with color matched rings


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (HappyBlumpkin)*

i like that blacked out grill with color matched rings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_
damn right it sucked, i had to pull out 5-6 pieces of bloody fur under the car. my car smelled like rotten meat for a couple of days.















i think it was one of these 









Damn, Baris! A Kangal???!???!?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_
Damn, Baris! A Kangal???!???!?

Yea I was driving by a kangal breeding farm. first i thought i hit a dead sheep but it was a dead kangal. One of my favorite dogs, poor animal and my poor A3.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Had to look up kangal. Pretty sweet. From wikipedia,

_Quote, originally posted by *Wikipedia* »_
The Sivas Kangal Dog is a breed of domestic dog (Canis lupus familiaris), and is the national breed of Turkey.
The breed is often referred to as a sheep dog, but it does not herd its charges. Instead, it is developed to live with the flock and act as a livestock guardian dog, fending off wolves, bears and jackals. The Kangal Dog's protectiveness and gentleness with small children and animals has led to its growing popularity as a guardian for families as well, as it watches members of its flock with extreme devotion.


----------



## TheMadDutchman (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*



S3 front bumper, Euro taillights, GIAC tune, KMD fuel pump upgrade, VF Engineering IC, FORGE DV, EVOMS intake, ATP down pipe, BORLA cat back, TEIN SS coil over kit, STOPtech 355mm front BBK, QUAIFE differential, EUROGEARUSA carbon hood, VOLK RE30 wheels, H Sport sway bars, HP Autowerks lightweight battery mount kit, VF Engineering engine/trans mounts, APR Performance front carbon splitter.

_Modified by TheMadDutchman at 8:31 PM 12/7/2008_

_Modified by TheMadDutchman at 8:34 PM 12/7/2008_

_Modified by TheMadDutchman at 8:37 PM 12/7/2008_


_Modified by TheMadDutchman at 8:38 PM 12/7/2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_
Yea I was driving by a kangal breeding farm. first i thought i hit a dead sheep but it was a dead kangal. One of my favorite dogs, poor animal and my poor A3.

i have one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]mance* »_
i have one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i hope to get one when i move to a bigger house with a yard.


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: (TheMadDutchman)*

Very nice Peter, don't forget the Braille battery.
When did you get rid of your Brembos?
I see you decided to try the rear spoiler again (recent hood shot) how did it go this time around?
Is that your bro in the passenger seat?




_Modified by 3lfk1ng at 2:05 AM 12/8/2008_


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (TheMadDutchman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMadDutchman* »_
S3 front bumper, Euro taillights, GIAC tune, KMD fuel pump upgrade, VF Engineering IC, FORGE DV, EVOMS intake, ATP down pipe, BORLA cat back, TEIN SS coil over kit, STOPtech 355mm front BBK, QUAIFE differential, EUROGEARUSA carbon hood, VOLK RE30 wheels, H Sport sway bars, HP Autowerks lightweight battery mount kit, VF Engineering engine/trans mounts, APR Performance front carbon splitter.

_Modified by TheMadDutchman at 8:31 PM 12/7/2008_

_Modified by TheMadDutchman at 8:34 PM 12/7/2008_

_Modified by TheMadDutchman at 8:37 PM 12/7/2008_

_Modified by TheMadDutchman at 8:38 PM 12/7/2008_

whats that in the middle of your hood?
your car is MEAN!!
i love it


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_
whats that in the middle of your hood?

It's a carbon fiber vent with 3 outlets riveted into the CF hood.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

interesting... better pics of it?


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: (Presns3)*

Yes (click on the A3 in the link)








Unfortunately they are kinda small.
Perhaps I could take a trip to the shop tomorrow and take better pictures for you. HP Autowerks is about 6 blocks away.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (3lfk1ng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3lfk1ng* »_Yes (click on the A3 in the link)








Unfortunately they are kinda small.
Perhaps I could take a trip to the shop tomorrow and take better pictures for you. HP Autowerks is about 6 blocks away. 

Very nice







Love the S3 front on Silver...if only I could afford it now


----------



## Ernieboy (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Very nice







Love the S3 front on Silver...if only I could afford it now

If I could afford everything I wanted







The world (my world at least) would be so much better!!


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_interesting... better pics of it?

Here you go. I took a couple pictures with my cellphone.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Interesting. Does it help much?


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

He said it lowered the temps quite a bit more than just his VF intercooler and because the vent is so far forward (as well as the angle of the vents) the airflow increased the downforce on the front wheels.
He purchased the spoiler a while ago...tried it, but the downforce was just far too much. He decided to try it again recently, but again it was just far too much downforce. He would keep it if he got Canards for his front bumper but then he would need a bigger turbo to counter all the friction.
He is going to sell the spoiler.



_Modified by 3lfk1ng at 1:48 PM 12/8/2008_


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

CAr looks tuff , what track was that at , what lap times are you running .


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (3lfk1ng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3lfk1ng* »_He said it lowered the temps quite a bit more than just his VF intercooler and because the vent is so far forward (as well as the angle of the vents) the airflow increased the downforce on the front wheels.
He purchased the spoiler a while ago...tried it, but the downforce was just far too much. He decided to try it again recently, but again it was just far too much downforce. He would keep it if he got Canards for his front bumper but then he would need a bigger turbo to counter all the friction.
He is going to sell the spoiler.

_Modified by 3lfk1ng at 1:48 PM 12/8/2008_

Lol . . . where's the bs flag?
Dave


----------



## Ernieboy (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crew219)*

Managed to find a bs button










_Modified by Ernieboy at 6:03 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_Lol . . . where's the bs flag?









, another disbeliever with no evidence to show otherwise.
No BS flag or button, he tracks his car 2 times a month. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ernieboy (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (3lfk1ng)*

No pun intended http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Happy holidays


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)




----------



## LeadFootA3 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Ernieboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ernieboy* »_Managed to find a bs button









_Modified by Ernieboy at 6:03 PM 12-9-2008_

I actually have one of those on my desk...


----------

